# Please help me test the ratcam?



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

I finally got my cam today! It's a really cheap one from China so I am having a few problems :/ Could you guys test out the URL for me and tell me if it works?

EDIT:
Okay I am trying a different thing my husband suggested: 

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/the-rat-house-cam

Thanks a TON!


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Oooh! It does work if you refresh it!

I see lazy ratties :lol:


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

I saw someone trying to connect but I couldn't tell if it worked lol! Yeah they had a busy day today so they are all sleeping. I gave them some treats but they were more interested in the hammock 

Thanks so much for helping test it!!


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

Okay I am trying a different thing my husband suggested: 

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/the-rat-house-cam


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

this is so cute

I no longer have a web cam... once I upgraded to XP a few years ago, that was the end of the web cam I did have.

Maybe when I get my new computer I will do a web cam again.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

Hehe cool you should set one up!

I just got 3 more to add one on each level. I'm a complete dork. But I just finished some huge work projects so I felt like I deserved a treat.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 29, 2008)

Pretty cool! I didn't see any rats but I will keep checking back. I'm glad you posted because I was also thinking about getting some sort of ratcam. I had a co-worker who had cameras set up so he could monitor his dogs while he was at work. He has since been 'let go' so I can't pick his brain for ideas 

I'm not very technologically literate, but my husband is. Is it difficult to setup and run ratcams? And would you mind sharing the approximate cost? Thanks!


----------



## tab2008 (Feb 29, 2008)

Back at my parents house in Nova Scotia we have an Owl Box in the back yard. Every spring the nest and babies start making their usual noises. I have wanted to setup a camera in that box (if I knew when the owls weren't living in the house). I would love to be able to broadcast the owl cam. But, money and the fear of owl claws keep me from this idea


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

I got a bit frustrated because I couldn't figure out how to get 2 running at a time but I finally did:

http://pixelrattery.com/test.php

The camera overlooking the hammock cost $10 with shipping. The bottom one was $30. I think I am going to see if I can take it back and just get more of the first one. I want to have 4 total but my hack to get the 2 up won't work for more than 2. 

We'll have to see.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

What a super cool idea! I like it =)


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

so cool ! i want to do it but my computer is too far away from the cage


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

Hehe. I have moved it to a new spot since the girls are running around a lot now! I ordered the 4 new cams so they should get here in 2 weeks. Too long! LOL.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/the-rat-house-cam

Beanie you and I should partner our feeds! Want to?


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

awsome idea... 
Loved the prerecorded clips but i think it must be bedtime right now cos theres no one around and its fairly dark.


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

oooh oooh wait!!! i think i saw a black kitty or dog in the background there???


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

D'oh my daughters sooo thick.. she just tapped my computer screen to get the rats attention! :-/



NOW I SEE A HAND AND SOME APRICOTS.... LOL.... this is soooooooo kool!!!


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

HAHA that is cute.

It's dinner time! 

And the kitty is Bear, he is black yep.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

It's dinner time! The girls are all having dinner and chowing down!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

OMG, some one is crawling on the cage wall, AWESOME! I want one!


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

jesirose said:


> Beanie you and I should partner our feeds! Want to?


Yeah that would be cool !! dunno how to do it though.. 

But yeah ! Sure !


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

In the advanced settings I think, hold on.

Right now my girls got their treat tube open it is SO cute!


----------



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

What a cute idea I want one now!


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

I moved a bunch of stuff around and the view is much better (plus it makes it easier for them to get in the hammock!)


----------

